# best grain free dry dog food



## savage (Oct 20, 2012)

I went to the vet n found out my dogs allergic to grain so i was wondering what you guys feed your friends. Whats the best grain free? The cheapest? 
Lookin for a grain free with higher proteins. Anyone with info jump in with your opinions


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I believe if you are wanting cheap the best bet for grain free would be I think it is a diamonds natural grain free. Here it is sold in costco not sure if you can get it anywhere else. I feed grain free but it is far from cheap.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Cheapest? Prolly Costco
Best? Acana/Orijen


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The cheapest grain-free I've seen and am currently feeding is Authority Grain Free. Available from Petsmart at a little over a dollar a pound. (15 lbs for I think $17.99 or $18.99, can't remember.) The down side is it only comes in baby bags and 15 lb bags, but the rumor is that in March they are coming out with the larger bags. I've been happy with it.


Ingredients: chicken, chicken meal, dried green peas, potato starch, flaxseed meal, dried beet pulp, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), natural flavor, dried potatoes, dicalcium phosphate, salt, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, vitamin E supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of ascorbic acid), copper sulfate, vitamin A supplement, manganese sulfate, niacin, d-calcium pantothenate, vitamin D3 supplement, riboflavin, calcium iodate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, sodium selenite, biotin and vitamin B12 supplement


Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (min) 26.0%, Crude Fat (min) 14.0%, Crude Fiber (max) 4.5%, Moisture (max) 10.0%, Calcium (min) 1.1%, Phosphorus (min) 1.0%, Zinc (min) 175mg/kg, Selenium (min) 0.15mg/kg, Vitamin A (min) 15,000 IU/kg, Vitamin E (min) 225 IU/kg, Omega-6 Fatty Acids* (min) 3.0%, Omega-3 Fatty Acids* (min) 0.25%, Ascorbic Acid* (Vitamin C) (min) 20mg/kg


----------



## MJB13 (Nov 15, 2012)

I still feed my dogs TOTW. They do really well on it, I haven't had any issues with it at all. Their coats are always smooth and shiny. Once a week I even give them each a can of TOTW can food as a treat. They love it. Where I'm at it's about $50 for a 30lb bag, so not to bad.I usually go through about 2 bags a month. Orijen is the best but it's over $80 for their largest bag.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

MJB13 said:


> I still feed my dogs TOTW. They do really well on it, I haven't had any issues with it at all. Their coats are always smooth and shiny. Once a week I even give them each a can of TOTW can food as a treat. They love it. Where I'm at it's about $50 for a 30lb bag, so not to bad.I usually go through about 2 bags a month. Orijen is the best but it's over $80 for their largest bag.


check out Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com i think they have TotW cheaper than that. also Acana is made bby Champion who makes Orijen too, and its like $60 on there too.

on a side note, feed prices must be cheap near me compared to everyone else. i paid $37 for TotW and am paying $55 for Acana


----------



## MJB13 (Nov 15, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> check out Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com i think they have TotW cheaper than that. also Acana is made bby Champion who makes Orijen too, and its like $60 on there too.
> 
> on a side note, feed prices must be cheap near me compared to everyone else. i paid $37 for TotW and am paying $55 for Acana


The Acana dog food on there is always out of stock or thats what my dogs would be eating. Do you know of any retail stores that sell Acana? I can't find it where I live.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

MJB13 said:


> The Acana dog food on there is always out of stock or thats what my dogs would be eating. Do you know of any retail stores that sell Acana? I can't find it where I live.


Hmmm. I ordered Wild Prairie and never had a problem. It might be just a supply issue, Acana had a fire in their facility about a month ago and instead of sacraficing quality to keep up with demand, they decided to just cut back on their output until till they get everything fixed. Shouldn't be much longer now.

As far as retail stores... no. I have yet to find a big chain that carries it. I'm in CA and have found it at Incredible Pets, Western Feed and Pet Supply and River Valley Feed can order it. But I would think u'd have better luck at feed store.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

If you go I the Acana web site they have a store locator for local stores. You would be surprised there are some all over.


----------

